# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Local Association forums?

## ibasecretary

How would this work - if Inverness set up their own forum, would it be open only to Inverness members?

Could we use it to inform members about activities etc - i.e. use it almost like a webpage?

Just a thought

Stella

----------


## Trog

Maybe each LA could have their own thread within the LA topic?  For example in the BBC Archers site, meets are flagged up in a 'Meets' thread with a (hyper)link to a specific thread for each meet.  This keeps the 'Meets' thread nice and short so easily checked for an up to date list of meets and dates (but no more) and each specific meet thread (eg Glasgow, 9 Feb) carries all the chatter such as date, meeting place, lifts being offered, etc.

So you could have a thread acting a little like an index page with links to threads like 'Inverness meeting dates' or 'Inverness chat'  or whatever anyone wanted.

Does this make sense?

----------


## gavin

I've created an Inverness sub-forum as you can see.  Currently it should be viewable (and available to be posted in) by members of a new 'Usergroup' called 'Inverness Beekeepers'.  I haven't yet worked out how to invite people into this Usergroup - and I may take several days to do so as time is short.

As well as these Usergroups there are also 'Groups' which users themselves can create.  They seem to be quite different things, and I think that only the Administrator can set up Usergroups.

G.

----------


## Apiarist

> How would this work - if Inverness set up their own forum, would it be open only to Inverness members?
> 
> Could we use it to inform members about activities etc - i.e. use it almost like a webpage?
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> Stella


I'm not against local forums in the sense of local associations having their own forum page or area, but I can't quite see the point of making them 'members only'. What is it that the members don't want the rest of us to see?! You never know, you might pick up new members.............

----------


## Trog

Just a thought about security.  A forum can be viewed by anybody.  I would worry about posting details of apiary meetings with locations or, for that matter, personal contact details of any kind, eg association secretaries or contact details for the person hosting the meeting.  It's one thing to be open and hope that someone might come along to a meeting, but one might inadvertantly be broadcasting locations of beehives to a potential thief!

Personally, I prefer never to post on an open message board under my real name.

----------

